# Mp9 shield Performance Center



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

I recently purchased a new mp9 shield performance center and I love it. After shooting my sister's EZ, which was a blast to shoot I made the plunge to get a 9mm. I found a great deal on the ported performance center.
It came with the tritium sights with the white rings on front and rear.
I just love these sights. Day or night they're extremely effective for me. Way better than the truglo tritium-hi viz sights on my VP9. They don't draw as much light during the day as you would think, pretty dim and at night they're visible, but dim compared to the sights on the MP9.
I'd very much like to get a set like these for the VP9, but looking on the mp9 they're stamped S&W. I can find no further information as to whom makes these for S&W. I'm just certain that S&W isn't making em themselves.
I could swear they look an aweful like (but not exactly) trijicon
https://www.hkparts.net/shop/pc/Tri...or-VP9-VP40-HK45C-P30-P30L-P30SK-378p1611.htm

So my question is, "Does anybody know something more than I can actually NOT find out or have I already found it out?


----------

